# PhD whistleblower reveals doctored cigarettes.



## blujeenz (2/10/19)

This may be old news to some seeing as Dr Jeffrey Wigand blew the whistle in 1996, but I've never heard of him. Shows how deeply main stream media sweeps under the carpet.

I'd long suspected cigarettes were doctored to be more than just a dried tobacco leaf, but feelings aren't evidence.
Heres a quote from wiki:



> Wigand became nationally known as a whistleblower on February 4, 1996, when he appeared on the CBS news program _60 Minutes_ and stated that Brown & Williamson had *intentionally manipulated its tobacco blend with chemicals such as ammonia to increase the effect of nicotine in cigarette smoke.*[3] Wigand claimed that he was subsequently harassed and received anonymous death threats. Wigand discussed the death threats in an interview.[4]
> 
> Wigand had begun to work for Brown & Williamson in January 1989 and was fired on March 24, 1993. He says that he was fired as a whistleblower because he knew that _*high-ranking corporate executives knowingly approved the addition of additives to their cigarettes that were known to be carcinogenic and/or addictive, such as coumarin.*_[5][3] In 1993, Brown & Williamson hired Investigative Group International to investigate him; the firm produced a 500-page document named "The Misconduct of Jeffrey S. Wigand Available in the Public Record" which portrayed Wigand as a "liar, shoplifter, plagiarist, wife-beater and expense-account cheater."[6]



True to fashion, big tobacco conducts a smear campaign against the good doctor.
Seems to be a recurring theme.
Not that it affects us vapers, but I thought I'd bring it to our attention seeing as we interact with smokers and vape naysayers.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## alex1501 (2/10/19)

blujeenz said:


> Not that it affects us vapers,



But it does. Why do you see such a strong push for closed pod systems and nic-salts. Additives are already used in combination with nic-salts to enhance the effectiveness. Just imagine few years down the line, if they manage to push open systems off the market, what rubbish is going to be stuffed in the pods.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6


----------

